# New Piece (just finished)



## cliftoncrockatt (8 mo ago)




----------



## jmerkt (8 mo ago)

Loving the lost and found edges in this!


----------



## cliftoncrockatt (8 mo ago)

This is my 'shoot' of it.....all my originals are digitalized professionally for Giclee gallery wrapped canvas reproduction .....my pro will provide a much better pic.....but thank you...there is a bit of 'mistiness' along the edges


----------

